# The shy thread...



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, so recently, I've seen a couple threads about being shy. I, believe it or not, am wicked shy. I'm probably the quietest person you'll ever know in person. I do as little talking as possible, not because I don't want to, just because I don't know how to. And I also have a slight stutter that most people really don't notice, but I do. And that keeps me from chatting it up.

After yet another failed attempt at a relationship, I've decided to make myself open up. I don't meet very many new people, so I need to go out and make some friends. Meet some cool people that I could enjoy hanging out with. I'm serious about changing this. It's the only thing that I actually hate about myself. It's really not a lack of confidence either, I have plenty of that. 

So all you shy fuckers, post up. Let's hear about you. And all you guys that used to be shy, what helped you get out of your shell??


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not shy at all, but I'm also not very friendly or outgoing.

I chose the wolf as my avatar for a reason - wolves are naturally reserved, and they really only open up to their pack. I can be quite friendly, talkative, and even the center of a crowd, if/when I decide to be. But I don't naturally enjoy it, and I'm not really a big fan of people.  Too much politics, appeasing, and ass kissing to do. But on the other hand, it's no fun to go around being an outspoken dick.

So, I tend to keep my circle of associates small, and don't really think about trying to be everyone's friend. Fuck 'em. I'm way different to people I know and love than to strangers. I can be pretty cold and indifferent, but I'm a total jackass with my friends, and I always joke around, and make fun of them and myself.


The issue for most "shy" people though, is confidence. They hold back because they're not certain how people will receive them, and receive what they have to say. If you don't really care, it's pretty easy not to be shy. And ironically, as long as you're not being an asshole deliberately, or throwing your opinions down people's throats, people will respond pretty positively to confidence.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 19, 2007)

I've kind of got the same problem, except I'm quite talkative, but when it's time to say something about how I feel or something like that, I just can't seem to do it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you even more quiet than John myung? No I didnt think so...


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 19, 2007)

Alcohol


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, to be honest... I AM THE SHYEST, not you 

Realy, I'm a very quiety kid man to... and most of the people say I'm very strange, they say I think very strange about things (sorry, don't know how to write it). Plus I don't have any friends, I don't go out with my brother's friends to the pud... I few years ago I tried make friends, that was the time when a turned to a "metalhead"  ... you know, my brother and his friends were rockers, so, I tried to be pliant (hope this is the right word)... but I find it out the best way If I stay myself... so, I'm alone. I'm mainly quiet becouse I'm ugly and I can't say the R right, it's a speech defect...

But 1 and a half year ago when I changed school I and a girl from the class get together... so I'm much happyer, but I'm still strange, and ugly


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The issue for most "shy" people though, is confidence. They hold back because they're not certain how people will receive them, and receive what they have to say. If you don't really care, it's pretty easy not to be shy. And ironically, as long as you're not being an asshole deliberately, or throwing your opinions down people's throats, people will respond pretty positively to confidence.



For the most part, you're probably right. But I really don't have a lack of confidence. Except when it comes to trying to talk to the ladies. But generally speaking, I'm a confident person and I tend to carry myself "big" if that makes sense. I just get uncomfortable talking to people I don't know.



Brett89 said:


> ... but I find it out the best way If I stay myself... so, I'm alone. ...so I'm much happyer, but I'm still strange, and ugly



I'm like that too. I tend to sit in my room and jam. Sometimes I sit on the couch and watch tv with my dad, but I swear we don't say more than 10 words to each other all week long 

And yeah, you're strange and ugly 



JPMDan said:


> Alcohol



Tried that approach, but then I do stupid crap and get embarassed later. Usually I actually get quieter when I drink, although now and then I turn into an ass


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to be extremely shy. Like, it was fucking sad how little I interacted with new people. Obviously, being shy isn't a problem with people you already know like family and friends. But when it came to a new job, or new people for any reason, I was always extremely shy.

What helped with that, was working at a call centre. Where you're forced to talk to people you don't know.

I hated talking to new people on the phone, and working at my first call centre back home helped that a lot. Right before I moved out here, and was handing in my security card at my old call centre, they said they noticed how much I changed since I started working there. They said I really was more outspoken than when I first started there.

Now, im still shy as hell with new people. But it takes much less time for me to open up. I'd say im at the point where, i'm shy until the people approach me and start chatting. I can't go up to people I don't know and talk to them (unless im drunk) without stumbling around my words. But at least now, as soon as they break the ice, im good to go.

After that ice is broken though, im very outspoken. Not in a dickish way or anything, but it's always a huge difference from when you first meet me.

That being said, it'd be interesting to see how i'd act if I went to SevenFest. Like, I know you guys, but I don't. So it'd be interesting. 

I'm kinda debating whether I should go to SevenFest or not for this very reason.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> For the most part, you're probably right. But I really don't have a lack of confidence. Except when it comes to trying to talk to the ladies. But generally speaking, I'm a confident person and I tend to carry myself "big" if that makes sense. I just get uncomfortable talking to people I don't know.


Don't feel like you have to fill up the empty spaces with meaningless gibber-jabber. It's natural to feel reserved, uncomfortable, or hesitant, to some degree, around people we don't know. After all... we don't know them! What the fuck might they do? 

In olden days, before civilization, and throughout most of our evolution, meeting a stranger is a momentous and fucking possibly life-threatening event! We're that way for a reason!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Tried that approach, but then I do stupid crap and get embarassed later. Usually I actually get quieter when I drink, although now and then I turn into an ass


 
don't get drunk man, keep a good buzz going that way you be more friendly and open up a bit, you get drunk of course you're gonna make an ass out of yourself.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Scott said:


> I used to be extremely shy. Like, it was fucking sad how little I interacted with new people. Obviously, being shy isn't a problem with people you already know like family and friends. But when it came to a new job, or new people for any reason, I was always extremely shy.
> .



I think I speak for all of us when I say I wish you still were  

I can agree with your job helping you come out of your shell a little. I spend almost all day on the phone, and most of the time, people are pretty unhappy. I've become a little less shy in the time I've been doing this job, but I've still got a LOOOONG way to go.

Oh, and come to SevenFest. It's sure to be fun. I'll even buy you a drink you young bastard 



JPMDan said:


> don't get drunk man, keep a good buzz going that way you be more friendly and open up a bit, you get drunk of course you're gonna make an ass out of yourself.



Yeah, well....There's no middle ground for me. I drink or I don't. But I still never hit a point consistantly where I can just chat with people. I went out with Jason this weekend and barely said all that much.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm not shy at all, but I'm also not very friendly or outgoing.



Same with me. I'm definitely not shy, but if I'm with a large group of people I don't know, I'll generally be quiet and not say something to anyone. People might think "is he shy?" and then they ask me some question about the US (or Japan if I'm in the US) and I just laugh and say, "That's ridiculous, dude. Let me tell you about that." And suddenly their idea of me possibly being shy is shattered.

With girls, I am not shy at all. I have always (since I was 10 years old or whenever) had the idea that there is no such thing as a girl who is "out of my league." I'm not egotistical. I just don't stratify people into how valuable they are and whether they can date this person. So I've asked out any girl I've been interested in and I've never been turned down before, so I haven't had anything to make me shy. However, like above, if I'm in a large group of girls, I pretty much won't say anything without reason. But, then, if someone asks me something or says something that grabs my interest, I'll be talking quite a bit.

Depending on where you see me, you'll get a different impression of me. When I'm with my best friend, we talk like crazy. When I'm with bandmates (even a new bandmate who I just met that day), I talk a lot. If I'm with someone I don't know or don't have much interest in, I won't say practically anything. I'm not an outgoing person in any way.

In a lot of ways, I have a personality similar to Bob's. I've been called a "loner" before mainly because I'm not outgoing at all and don't usually make an effort to talk to people I don't know - because I don't really care to get to know them unless there is something that interests me (like this guy at work who I only made small comments with and never really talked about anything until I went to his desk and saw Slayer, Pantera, Dissection, and other metal posters all over his cubicle. After that, we talked like crazy and I'm always recommending him music and sometimes he recommends bands to me). That's kinda the way I "work."


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

I can still be very shy, I don't like talking to people I don't know that much. I really hate having to talk to people I don't know on the phone for my work, but sometimes it has to be done.

If I know people though, it's a whole different ballgame. I can be very hyperactive and over talkative in the extreme. I guess in a way being an only child has made me crave attention from my peers, but the severe bullying I got at school has made me weary of those I don't know. Or maybe I'm just bi-polar or something


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Naren said:


> Same with me. I'm definitely not shy, but if I'm with a large group of people I don't know, I'll generally be quiet and not say something to anyone. People might think "is he shy?" and then they ask me some question about the US (or Japan if I'm in the US) and I just laugh and say, "That's ridiculous, dude. Let me tell you about that." And suddenly their idea of me possibly being shy is shattered.
> 
> In a lot of ways, I have a personality similar to Bob's. I've been called a "loner" before mainly because I'm not outgoing at all and don't usually make an effort to talk to people I don't know - because I don't really care to get to know them unless there is something that interests me (like this guy at work who I only made small comments with and never really talked about anything until I went to his desk and saw Slayer, Pantera, Dissection, and other metal posters all over his cubicle. After that, we talked like crazy and I'm always recommending him music and sometimes he recommends bands to me). That's kinda the way I "work."


 Yep. It's probably why we hit it off so well.

Naren had me almost pissing my pants the first times we jammed. From day 1, basically. Shy? Hardly. 

But seeing two 6+ foot dudes dressed in black didn't make for a very welcoming sight to strangers, eh? Of course, we were usually so busy gabbing and laughing, we probably seemed more like harmless puppies.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But seeing two 6+ foot dudes dressed in black didn't make for a very welcoming sight to strangers, eh? Of course, we were usually so busy gabbing and laughing, we probably seemed more like harmless puppies.



 The same thing happened to me on Sunday when I went to record those songs with my band. I was sitting on the train and it seemed that lots of people were staring at me and I was like, "What's up with that?" Then I looked down and realized I had on: black jeans, black Vans shoes, a black hoody over a black t-shirt that had a black collared shirt over that. I had my black backpack on my back. My black guitar case (with a galaxy black guitar inside) and my black digitech bag (with my GNX inside). In addition to that, my wallet was also black and so is my hair. In fact, my last 4 guitars have all been black (galaxy black, ebony, regular black, and cosmo black). Do I have a problem? I wish I had a picture. I didn't even realize everything within 3 feet of me was black until that moment.  I had a joke about it with the other guitarist later. His first words when I told him about it? "Brutal." 

Bob, I'm sure we gave a mixed message with the forboding appearances but then with the laughing and friendly gabbing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 19, 2007)

I hate people and can be kind of shy depending on the situation. I can kind of decide to "not be shy" which means I have to not be lazy, so that doesn't happen often  How crazy I am totally depends on my mood and willingness to not be lazy.

I wear black t-shirts and camo shorts every day  One time this one girl was trying to get past me at a game and I barely felt this little tap and I turned and let her by and I was like "dude I didn't even barely feel anything" and my friend was like "she probably thought you were going to bite her neck" 

I can also spot people and watch them and track them from afar, I have stalking/creepiness down


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 19, 2007)

I was pretty shy when I first started University, not exactly sure why but I'm not anymore.

The first few nights out I remember I would stand, with my two closest friends from home, and pretty much just watch everyone else having a good time. I've always been relaxed so thats not the problem its just getting motivated to make the effort.

At the end of the day there are always going to be people who are assholes when you talk to them notice that you're quite a shy person and will point that out (which I hate) and then on the other hand, there are people who will notice you're a shy person and try to help bring you out of your shell so to speak.

Now I have quite a few friends and am motivated into meeting new ones aswell, its all fun and games at the end of the day


----------



## Alpo (Feb 19, 2007)

I would love to post in this thread, but I'm just too damn shy


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm pretty shy with people who aren't metal heads. As stupid as that sounds it's true.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to be shy when I was a kid because growing up with my father being in the Navy, I was consatntly going to new schools in Japan and the US. I was always the new kid and even when I first moved here in Maine. But during high school, I grew out of it. Especially once I got into music.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2007)

As any of you that have met me can attest, I can talk to anyone, anywhere, anytime and for any or no reason.  It's part of being a sales guy. I need to evaluate a person's mental state, shyness, needs and wants(in the first 3 seconds) to know how and what I can do to help them. It took me quite a while to learn when to shut up, but if I'm not talking, I'm intently listening. All of this while being fat, old and ugly! I smile a whole lot, though. Anybody that is put off by that is usually dealing with their own issues. Being shy is not always lacking self confidence, sometimes it's lacking knowledge of a situation as well. Speak up and learn! 

Bob, I would love to talk to you over several beverages of choice, and Scott, you come off as the most brass-balled confident person on this site. You damn well better go to 7/7/07! Believe me, these guys will have you feeling at ease immediately! They are even nicer in person.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 19, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I can still be very shy, I don't like talking to people I don't know that much. I really hate having to talk to people I don't know on the phone for my work, but sometimes it has to be done.



I'm much the same. For as long as I can remember I've said that if I have a phobia of anything in life, it's bloody phones. I even hate phoning people I know well, I just clam up and struggle to think of anything to say.

I've spent nearly my whole life being painfully shy, and as such I've become known as a bit of a loner. I went through an outgoing phase for a few years during which time I met my beloved significant other, but I seem to have reverted to my original shyness. I think that's a major factor in the fact that this forum and a few others have become my surrogate social life, in addition to the fact that this is just a damn cool place  For this reason I'll be ultra nervous for the 7-7-7 meetup, but nonetheless I'm still really looking forward to it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Bob, I would love to talk to you over several beverages of choice


I'm quite under-whelming in person, Bill, I can assure you.  Somehow, I didn't picture you as the shy type, either.






... I'm betting if Scotty and I met, a fist-fight would surely ensue.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2007)

To me, a lot of this shyness is fear of rejection, which is tough, especially where matters of the heart are concerned. You must remember that most of the time, the issue isn't you, and move on. People always have things on their mind that can make them seem dis-interested. Consider the situation closely before you get down on yourself.



The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm quite under-whelming in person, Bill, I can assure you.  Somehow, I didn't picture you as the shy type, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opposite of me! I'm quite overwhelming. (but in a non-assuming way!) You seem to have a really interesting point of view on life. You are the type of person that I learn from, and that's always good!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> To me, a lot of this shyness is fear of rejection, which is tough, especially where matters of the heart are concerned. You must remember that most of the time, the issue isn't you, and move on. People always have things on their mind that can make them seem dis-interested. Consider the situation closely before you get down on yourself.



Exactly. I read somewhere how people's perceptions generally are way distorted. For instance, we go out, and we tend to think "Oh shit. Everyone is watching me." when in reality, most people don't give a shit, and only glancingly notice everyone else. They're too busy thinking "Oh shit. Everyone is watching _me_." 

I realized, hey.... people don't give a shit about me. I don't have to give a shit about them.  (In the sense of social situations.)



Popsyche said:


> Opposite of me! I'm quite overwhelming. (but in a non-assuming way!) You seem to have a really interesting point of view on life. You are the type of person that I learn from, and that's always good!



Well, there ya go. I get along real good with people like you, Bill. Put me at my ease. 

Excessively shy people can make me a bit nervous. Never know if they're getting ready to go Columbine on yo' ass.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to be pretty shy but one day I figured it was time to try something different.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I used to be pretty shy but one day I figured it was time to try something different.



That's what I'm going for. No major changes all of a sudden, but I want to at least be able to go up to people and say "Hey I'm Joe". Then walk away if they could care less.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> That's what I'm going for. No major changes all of a sudden, but I want to at least be able to go up to people and say "Hey I'm Joe". Then walk away if they could care less.



It was hard for me to do for a while but it got easier down the line. No biggie.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Excessively shy people can make me a bit nervous. Never know if they're getting ready to go Columbine on yo' ass.



They are the most dangerous when they don't seek the real answers to why something is the way it is, and just let their perceptions be their guide, until it builds up to the POSTAL point! 

A total lack of ability to express your feelings and emotions is a dangerous thing!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

^ See, I agree with that completely. 


Scary fuckers. Need some pussy.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Scary fuckers. Need some pussy.



I'm not scary  

At least, not until I get angry


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I'm not scary
> 
> At least, not until I get angry



Then he goes Hulk on somebody.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Then he goes Hulk on somebody.



No, then I realize I'm not getting laid and I just go jerk off


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I'm not scary
> 
> At least, not until I get angry



Nope. You're fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> That's what I'm going for. No major changes all of a sudden, but I want to at least be able to go up to people and say "Hey I'm Joe". Then walk away if they could care less.



A big part of that is being unassuming and non-threatening. Better to start with a point about something happening, that you can determine the person has at least some interest in. Instead of, "Hey, I'm Joe.." try a simple question about anything pertinent to the situation, like "where did you get that (whatever)" or "what do you think of...". You'll know almost immediately their level of interest in continuing the conversation. Remember to smile!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't smile Bill. I just blush.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I don't smile Bill. I just blush.



Must be guilt from all that jerkin' off. You know Jesus is watching.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Must be guilt from all that jerkin' off. You know Jesus is watching.



I'm sure he's both disappointed and impressed


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I don't smile Bill. I just blush.



Every pic I've seen of you, you were smiling!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Every pic I've seen of you, you were smiling!



But I was also blushing, which negates the smile


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 19, 2007)

I think most of my shyness is a result of trying to be polite. A lot of times, I don't say much because I don't have anything constructive to say.

It takes a long time for me to completely open up to people. I can still bullshit with people and try to find common ground. Though, most people I run into are stupid, so any kind of intellectual conversation goes right out the door. 

My biggest problem is with women, just like most of my fellow shy people. I can talk to women just fine, taking it any further than that is where I run into problems. My job also gets in the way because of the hours I work (the time of day and amount of hours worked in a week). My last girlfriend was always pissed because I slept all day. She couldn't understand that not only do I work the night shift, but I work upwards of 17 or 18 hours a day. That doesn't leave much time for a personal life.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 19, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> My biggest problem is with women, just like most of my fellow shy people. I can talk to women just fine, taking it any further than that is where I run into problems. .




As far as the ladies go, once the conversation get going (usually never) then I'm fine. I have no problem saying, "Hey let's get coffee sometime" ALthough once we do go out, I turn into a puss again, especially if I think she's into me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2007)

I have big problems approaching women and talking to them, but once I think they're into me then I'm cool.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 19, 2007)

I think my problem is that I tend to be a little thick as to weather or not a girl is actually into me. I always find out later, after I blow my chance, that said woman was digging me.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have big problems approaching women and talking to them, but once I think they're into me then I'm cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2007)

Actually that's a lie, I'm not cool, I'm a horny bastard and can't keep my hands off of them...but this is usually after I know they'll tolerate it (ie not pepper spraying me).


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not just shy.. I've got a full blown case of social anxiety. I cannot even bring myself to make a phone call to a pizza place because it involves talking to someone I'm not familiar with. I used to not go shopping because of the possibility of having to talk to a cashier. Those Self-Checkout things are really the only thing that got me comfortable enough to go pick something up. 

If I'm forced into having to talk to someone, I panic and am suddenly unable to communicate effectively. It's horrible, but I am working on it.

When it comes to addressing a group of people either on stage or giving a speech, I'm more than fine, but it's any sort of personal interaction that gets me.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not shy, although I am highly introverted. I can rarely start a good conversation. Most people I know (not associate with) are stupid, immature, or otherwise intolerable and I prefer not to converse with such poeple, therefore eliminating 95% of America's population .


----------



## rummy (Feb 19, 2007)

"Act like you've known them for a long time."

That's the advice I got when I got to college. Considering I was a shy person in high school, it worked pretty well for me. You just gotta put on your Walmart face, and say, "hey" first.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 19, 2007)

http://ladderwiki.com/wiki/Main_Page

Spreading the word since 2003.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pauly said:


> http://ladderwiki.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> Spreading the word since 2003.



I can definitely vouch for that site. It's been helping me out ever since I posted my venting thing here a couple weeks ago and you suggested going to that site.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm pretty shy so its hard for me to make friends. mostly i just meet talkative people, otherwise i'd probably never speak another word in public. however, once i get comfortable with people i end up talking more than anybody else. so i'm not sure if i'm shy, so much as i am unwilling to reach out and meet new people. pretty much everything ozzyc said.


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 19, 2007)

I have like 5 close mates and spend my time with them. As for women, well, remind me to never be friends with any again ahahaha. I'm not shy, I just don't like most people


----------



## Hexer (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, somehow missed this thread

I'm pretty damn shy, too though it already got better (a bit and it doesnt really seem to get better anymore lol).
like most people I'm not shy at all with friends. sometimes I even find myself talking what I think is a little too much.
I also can talk with most people if there actually is some topic to talk about. like, I could probably talk with someone about guitars if he/she is interested in that, too even if I didnt know them well before. this is however once a conversation is already started.
I'm hardly able to start a conversation or get one going with people I dont know well, especially (you guessed it  ) if they are female. last girl I managed to actually talk to was one of my best friends girlfriends sister so I kinda knew her already. didnt work out well though, so that didnt help all that much.
I'm quite a bit less shy when talking to people online (as you might have noticed). it seems to be somewhat less difficult to "talk", to express myself or (especially) talk about feelings and stuff when I can write it down but that doesnt really help of course as most people I meet that way just live too damn far away (like several hours of driving away or even worse: in other countries)

that said, I actually got to know my ex-girlfriend online but she lived over 3 hours of car-drive away from me which probably was the main reason for breaking up

alcohol... yea well, sometimes it helps, sometimes it makes me more quiet, dunno.

you know, I'm the kind of guy standing around and seeing everyone, also noticing potentially interestig people and all but I just cant seem to just go there and talk to them or something like that


----------



## Pauly (Feb 19, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> I can definitely vouch for that site. It's been helping me out ever since I posted my venting thing here a couple weeks ago and you suggested going to that site.



Lol, good show.  It's not so much about the 'theory' itself on there anymore as it is about helping dudes out and getting them confident and good with the ladeez.

Go and watch 'The real loverboy' video on youtube (nsfw) next mwhaha.


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 19, 2007)

I find that site funny, 'cause like if you want a girl, you know you could just be yourself and then hopefully one will come and like you for who you are, not who you're trying to be, Mr. Alpha Male, what a crock of shit.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 19, 2007)

This thred scares me. I have almost the same personality has Naren and Dark Wolf.  Good Lord what did I do to deserve that? 

I tend to be very quiet until I decide whether or not I want to talk to that person. I'm not one to sit around make idle chit chat. Small talk bores the shit out of me. Once I know someone I can be downright chatty but not with everyone. 

In so far the women are concerned I've become convinced that I give a pheromone that attracts psychos. I guess you could call me a bit gun shy.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 19, 2007)

Mark. A said:


> I find that site funny, 'cause like if you want a girl, you know you could just be yourself and then hopefully one will come and like you for who you are, not who you're trying to be, Mr. Alpha Male, what a crock of shit.



[email protected]


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not shy at all really, I've always spoken freely but within reason. But one thing I noticed for a while is that sometimes I enjoy being a dick to people I don't like a bit too much. I also never shut up and always have something to say, some might find that annoying... but meh, as long as I'm not pissing on anyone's lawn,  them


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

Whew. I just finally got enough courage to follow up on a phone number I got earlier today. I've been sitting here going over hypothetical conversations in my head for 45 minutes. I called. She said she'd call me back because she was getting in the shower. Now I'm all anxious again--damnit.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> This thred scares me. I have almost the same personality has Naren and Dark Wolf.  Good Lord what did I do to deserve that?



 Oh, come on. You know you love us.



ohio_eric said:


> In so far the women are concerned I've become convinced that I give a pheromone that attracts psychos. I guess you could call me a bit gun shy.



I seem to have the kind of personality that attracts "giving" girls (every girl I've ever dated has always insisted on paying for me. My ex-girlfriend actually bought me a plane ticket to go with her to California. Every girl I've dated (including the current one) always tried to pay for the meal. The girl I'm dating now always buys me presents and things she thinks I'd like. So, when guys tell me that their girlfriend gets mad at them if they don't spend so much money on them... I never really can understand that. )


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 19, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh, come on. You know you love us.



I tease because I love.  



Naren said:


> I seem to have the kind of personality that attracts "giving" girls (every girl I've ever dated has always insisted on paying for me. My ex-girlfriend actually bought me a plane ticket to go with her to California. Every girl I've dated (including the current one) always tried to pay for the meal. The girl I'm dating now always buys me presents and things she thinks I'd like. So, when guys tell me that their girlfriend gets mad at them if they don't spend so much money on them... I never really can understand that. )




I have the type of personality that attracts psycho-beeyotches and super-needy chicks. They think because I'm such a sweetie they can stop taking their happy pills. I dated one girl that told me all about she tried to kill herself after her last boyfriend dumped her. No pressure there.  

So I lack luck or whatever you want to call it with the females.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Whew. I just finally got enough courage to follow up on a phone number I got earlier today. I've been sitting here going over hypothetical conversations in my head for 45 minutes. I called. She said she'd call me back because she was getting in the shower. Now I'm all anxious again--damnit.



shoulda asked if you could join her 

ya thats like the last thing I'd wanna say, but the first thing I'd think of saying


----------



## Scott (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ... I'm betting if Scotty and I met, a fist-fight would surely ensue.



I can see that happening.

Bob: Hey, Scott.
Me: Yeah?
Bob:....I'm a wolf.
Me:....Ok
Bob: No, I mean it. I'm a wolf! I'm THE Wolf!
Me: You're not a wolf, Bob.
Bob: I _am_ a wolf!!! My avatar is even a wolf! 
Me:...I'm going to see what Jason's doing...
Bob:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 20, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> The severe bullying I got at school has made me weary of those I don't know.


 
This is the main reason I am shy around people I don't know. With people I know it's no biggie. But being picked on all the time gave a bad name to those I didn't know, cause I had no expectations of being treated well. I always felt like I was tollerated, rather than accepted.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> [email protected]



Heh heh... "hopefully", he says.



Scott said:


> I can see that happening.
> 
> Bob: Hey, Scott.
> Me: Yeah?
> ...



More like...

"Hiya. I'm Scott. I'm Canadian! Got any syrup, eh?"
"Uh... howdy, Scott. Sorry about that Canadian thang. I'm Bob. No, I don't have any syrup, bud."
"Dude... you're totally soory, eh. Got any LaBatt?"
Me. "Well, homes, we drink real beer down here."
"Bite me," Scott snaps back, in a girlish fit of pique.
Me getting fucking hostile. "Nobody talks to me like that, Canuckafuck!"

*Bedlam, chaos, Scotty being attended to by various EMTs and such after the melee*


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hexer said:


> you know, I'm the kind of guy standing around and seeing everyone, also noticing potentially interestig people and all but I just cant seem to just go there and talk to them or something like that



Me too man


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Me getting fucking hostile. "Nobody talks to me like that, *Canuckafuck*!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Canada rules, fuck all of you  If I met any of you I imagine it going something like this:

Me: "Hey, I'm JJ"
You: "Oh, hi, I'm _____"

Insert 5 minutes of small talk about guitars or metal or something.

Me: "So..."
You: "Yeah..."

Insert a minute or so of awkward silence.

Me: "Well...this was fun, bye"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

^ I can keep conversations going pretty easily. I hate awkward silences. Comfortable silences are cool, but if people run out of things to say, I'll just come up with some new shit and keep things going until people feel relaxed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ I can keep conversations going pretty easily. I hate awkward silences. Comfortable silences are cool, but if people run out of things to say, I'll just come up with some new shit and keep things going until people feel relaxed.




That's what makes conversations MORE awkward for me, when people have to carry it. It makes me feel like people are forcing themself. I'd rather go off by myself and read a book or something, than listen to someone carry on. Talking ist not krieg.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Nah, it's easy for me. You wouldn't even notice it. You'd just think we were having a real good conversation, most like.


Of course, if you acted all disinterested, I'd be like, "Ok, fuck you." and split before you could.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Seems like the majority of the people on this site have some serious social issues, might make 7/7/7 worth going to, just to watch the conversations crash and burn. Hilarity will ensue


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

I find it funny how so many of the members here seem so confident and outgoing, yet there's alot of posts in here where people say that they're not. Look at me, you'd never know I was so quiet and shy unless you actually met me. But I post whore like a champ and I toss the shit talking like Nolan Ryan. 

Oh, and Canada sucks


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Fuck that shit, Canada rocks your socks off.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck finding a post where I claim a lack of confidence. 


NLB, you definitely don't seem like the shy type. At all. I couldn't see you being shy around me. I'm too nutty, and I know you are. Bring out the evil in me. (Naren has seen it.  "FUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUU!") Drinking and hilarity would quickly ensue. 





I actually love Canada.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Good luck finding a post where I claim a lack of confidence.
> 
> 
> NLB, you definitely don't seem like the shy type. At all. I couldn't see you being shy around me. I'm too nutty, and I know you are. Bring out the evil in me. (Naren has seen it.  "FUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUU!") Drinking and hilarity would quickly ensue.
> ...




I had thought Jason would bring out the beast in me too. Hasn't happened yet. Although I was chatting up a storm last night when we went to Sawgrass Mills Mall, home of a million hotties. 



I actually hate Canada  Actually not Canada, Quebec. Freaking rude mutha freakas.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Seems like the majority of the people on this site have some serious social issues, might make 7/7/7 worth going to, just to watch the conversations crash and burn. Hilarity will ensue



Hear that Dr Veronica? You and Mykie better plan on being there, so the poor bartenders don't have to do the psychological drunk soothing! 

Scott seems to me to have a serious defense mechanism that will give you about one chance to get it right before he dismisses you as a total asshole. But beneath all that thick maple bark, is a scared child looking for syrup. ( I almost threw up writing that!) Scott, they have Labatt in Florida! PLEEZE help get rid of it! 



nitelightboy said:


> I had thought Jason would bring out the beast in me too. Hasn't happened yet. Although I was chatting up a storm last night when we went to Sawgrass Mills Mall, home of a million hotties.



Just give him a Zima bottle and your bass, and stand back!  





nitelightboy said:


> I actually hate Canada  Actually not Canada, Quebec. Freaking rude mutha freakas.



I have had no trouble with any parts of Canada. Just don't go up there acting like you own the place(Which of course is a debatable point), and they'll treat you with the respect you deserve.  On second thought, ....


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Just give him a Zima bottle and your bass, and stand back!



It's not him that I want to come out of his shell. He's crazy enough as it is. And he doesn't need Zima and a bass. Take him to a grocery store or introduce him to your friends. It's cheaper and just as fun


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> It's not him that I want to come out of his shell. He's crazy enough as it is. And he doesn't need Zima and a bass. Take him to a grocery store or introduce him to your friends. It's cheaper and just as fun



He really is a great guy!  I can see you two out now,"... Bueller!?"


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

Actually, he talks alot. I don't. So we get along well. Although I'm working on getting a little crazier when we go out and stay sober.

And he is a great guy  He's polite and appreciative. Unlike many of you freaks on here


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Actually, he talks alot. I don't. So we get along well. Although I'm working on getting a little crazier when we go out and stay sober.
> 
> And he is a great guy  He's polite and appreciative. Unlike many of you freaks on here



NLB, you are WAY off on that one! The people on this site are about as polite, appreciative and unassuming as I have ever met! All the Massholes that I got together with were, like Jason, great guys. It was stoopid much fun, as I'm sure that Orglando will be.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Jason does seem like a real cool dude. I'm not surprised he's polite... he strikes me as that sort.


I'm one of the most polite people around, honestly. I used to date this whore (she was, but I didn't know it at the time), and she was just blown away by my manners. She would comment on it all the time, in shock. I guess the average rouchnecks she hung around with weren't anything like that. 

There's a moral there, I think. Confucius say - If chick is happily surprised you have manners, she probably roughneck whore. Expect her to act accordingly.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 20, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> NLB, you are WAY off on that one! The people on this site are about as polite, appreciative and unassuming as I have ever met! All the Massholes that I got together with were, like Jason, great guys. It was stoopid much fun, as I'm sure that Orglando will be.



Note the  smiley. And yeah, I've never really had any issues with long time posters. The only people that I've found rude are the one timers (many of whom got banned) and the Canadians. I guess all the sugar in that syrup makes them a bit edgy 



The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm one of the most polite people around, honestly.



You are. You do the reach around without me having to ask


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

See? that's what kind of man I am. 


You're welcome!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

^


----------



## metalking (Feb 20, 2007)

im a walking whirlwind


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

metalking said:


> im a walking whirlwind



Great! I hope that Monster on the Horizon, leads you to Conquest!


----------



## Scott (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> More like...
> 
> "Hiya. I'm Scott. I'm Canadian! Got any syrup, eh?"
> "Uh... howdy, Scott. Sorry about that Canadian thang. I'm Bob. No, I don't have any syrup, bud."
> ...




 Dick.

It'll be funny as hell if I do end up going. I won't even have to introduce myself, and you'll know who I am


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> Dick.
> 
> It'll be funny as hell if I do end up going. I won't even have to introduce myself, and you'll know who I am



The only pic I saw of you, you looked like the bastard love child of Austin Powers and Joey Ramone. I'll keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just look for the guy wearing a tuque and hockey jersey drinking LaBatt's


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 21, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Just look for the guy wearing a tuque and hockey jersey drinking LaBatt's



Come'on! That describes anybody from there!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Just look for the guy wearing a tuque and hockey jersey drinking LaBatt's



Don't forget the maple syrup bottle.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Well....I have an update. I've been doing tons of research on different ways to overcome shyness and found that one place that said to use Myspace. Just browse for a few people in your area, read their profile and send a polite message. So I did. And shit it was hard 

I must have sent a message to about 10 people and it never got any less unnerving. I was actually sweating and freaking out. But I got a response from one of them last night and we haven't stopped talking yet. So I tried it again a little earlier, and it's still not easy, but alot of that anxiety is gone. Guess it's a pretty decent start. Next I have to try it in person. Time for the mall MUAHAHAHA


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 21, 2007)

that's how my girlfriend and Me first got talking. I saw that she was pretty close to me, we spoke over myspace for a bit. Then one day we decided to meet up. We hit it off really really well (which is wierd because we're both pretty shy around new people but with us we hit it off instantly) and the rest is history.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's awsome. It gives me hope 

Actually, it's looking pretty decent, but of course it's only been a few hours and all through myspace. So who the hell knows. So hopefully I'll have her number before I leave work at 5.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah, that's awsome. It gives me hope
> 
> Actually, it's looking pretty decent, but of course it's only been a few hours and all through myspace. So who the hell knows. So hopefully I'll have her number before I leave work at 5.



Getting a number isn't all that difficult, but what always got me when I met someone through the internet like that, or even just got to know them through the net or phone was whether or not they are the same in person or not.

Let the nervousness begin!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah well, I was able to impress her with my Spanish skills and she's really opening up to me alot. I'm surprised at how easy it's been to talk to her, so I''m loving that. I just asked for her number, so we'll see if she actually gives it to me. Then the nerves can start before I actually call her. Knowing me, I'll sit with my phone in my hand, looking at her number for like an hour before I actually call


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah well, I was able to impress her with my Spanish skills and she's really opening up to me alot. I'm surprised at how easy it's been to talk to her, so I''m loving that. I just asked for her number, so we'll see if she actually gives it to me. Then the nerves can start before I actually call her. Knowing me, I'll sit with my phone in my hand, looking at her number for like an hour before I actually call



I did that the other night. I was supposed to call this girl at 9, and didn't actually work up the courage to call until 9:45


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha....once I'm on the phone, I'm good. Actually, I think I talk on the phone more than I do any where else. I think my sexy voice just makes the ladies want me once I start talking. They like it slow and deep


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Haha....once I'm on the phone, I'm good. Actually, I think I talk on the phone more than I do any where else. I think my sexy voice just makes the ladies want me once I start talking. They like it slow and deep



I'm more open on the phone, but it's definitely not a strong-point for me. I get nervous and walk around a lot too, and tend to just randomly say whatever pops into my head without really thinking. In person's even worse... I tend to just not really say much of anything.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 21, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Haha....once I'm on the phone, I'm good. Actually, I think I talk on the phone more than I do any where else. I think my sexy voice just makes the ladies want me once I start talking. They like it slow and deep






Yous a trip, NLB.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> I'm more open on the phone... I get nervous and walk around a lot too, and tend to just randomly say whatever pops into my head without really thinking.



That's me to a T. I just walk all over my apartment complex. I hate when I end up saying "Let's go do something tonight" and they accept. By then, I'm usually all sweaty from walking around in the South FL heat. 

And she told me she'll give me her number tomorrow if I'm still a nice guy. Haha...Guess she thinks that a few hours will change a person but I can't blame her. I wouldn't give my number to a chick I just met online either.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Yous a trip, NLB.



Thank you. I think I actually may be a little bit of a challenge for Drew, although his voice is deeper than mine.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> That's me to a T. I just walk all over my apartment complex. I hate when I end up saying "Let's go do something tonight" and they accept. By then, I'm usually all sweaty from walking around in the South FL heat.
> 
> And she told me she'll give me her number tomorrow if I'm still a nice guy. Haha...Guess she thinks that a few hours will change a person but I can't blame her. I wouldn't give my number to a chick I just met online either.



That took some cojones to ask for her number in that situation. I usually just keep the conversation going until the girl offers it, which doesn't happen all too often. I've actually been talking to this girl on MySpace for at least three days now about Harry Chapin (I'm actually quite surprised she knew who the hell that was when I said I was learning his song Taxi).

The walking thing gets so annoying. I never really notice it until my knees start to hurt and then I just go try and lay down on my bed, but I actively have to think about not getting up and walking around again. 

I also talk with my hands a lot, even though they cannot see it.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 21, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> That took some cojones to ask for her number in that situation. I usually just keep the conversation going until the girl offers it, which doesn't happen all too often. I've actually been talking to this girl on MySpace for at least three days now about Harry Chapin (I'm actually quite surprised she knew who the hell that was when I said I was learning his song Taxi).
> 
> The walking thing gets so annoying. I never really notice it until my knees start to hurt and then I just go try and lay down on my bed, but I actively have to think about not getting up and walking around again.
> 
> I also talk with my hands a lot, even though they cannot see it.



Dom, that's an old joke:

How do you gag an Italian? Tie his hands behind his back! (I'm half myself)

Guys! Remember that these are other people you are talking to! Not goddesses on a pedestal! It's a bad thing if they start up there, as they have nowhere to go but down in your opinion. Be happy you got the number, and don't be a knucklehead! She wouldn't have given it to you if she didn't want to you to use it! You both are just going to see what happens, that's all!


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Dom, that's an old joke:
> 
> How do you gag an Italian? Tie his hands behind his back! (I'm half myself)
> 
> Guys! Remember that these are other people you are talking to! Not goddesses on a pedestal! It's a bad thing if they start up there, as they have nowhere to go but down in your opinion. Be happy you got the number, and don't be a knucklehead! She wouldn't have given it to you if she didn't want to you to use it! You both are just going to see what happens, that's all!



Ah, I get what your saying. It's kind of hard to put the pussy on a pedestal when you have no hope of getting the pussy to begin with, though. In terms of that saying anyways--it's not really about the sex for me, and I'm pretty sure I'm looking for something much more serious than most other guys my age are. Having a kid as young as I did really forced me to grow up fast, and now it's like I'm ahead of my age.

And yeah, I swear, hand-talking has gotta be a genetic trait among Italians. I didn't even learn it from my grandparents, I just do it.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 21, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Ah, I get what your saying. It's kind of hard to put the pussy on a pedestal when you have no hope of getting the pussy to begin with, though. In terms of that saying anyways--it's not really about the sex for me, and I'm pretty sure I'm looking for something much more serious than most other guys my age are. Having a kid as young as I did really forced me to grow up fast, and now it's like I'm ahead of my age.
> 
> And yeah, I swear, hand-talking has gotta be a genetic trait among Italians. I didn't even learn it from my grandparents, I just do it.



Like you are saying, do you want a person to be in a relationship with, or just a handy, self-washing(hopefully!) receptacle for your manhood? Both are valid quests, just be sure of which one you are really after. 

And Joey, don't be afraid of women or rejection. Just learn and move on. You can't be your charming self if you have fear. Be yo'self and let it develop. You may end up with a good friend, or a good friend that likes to.... (Fill in your peculiar perversion). Better yet, a good friend that has other horny girlfriends!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Good advice Bill. I've been working pretty hard on just trying to relax and not overthink things. It's only been like 5 or 6 days, but I've made some good improvements. For me, it's just that I've never been that good at talking to people, so I prefer not to. But at the same time, I don't have many friends and I want to go out and meet some new people. Just to have someone to go have a drink with or what ever. So I have to try to change the way I trained myself to be. I've never really put somebody up on a pedestal and always thought of them as being human. Sometimes it's the humans we're nervous about.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Good advice Bill. I've been working pretty hard on just trying to relax and not overthink things. It's only been like 5 or 6 days, but I've made some good improvements. For me, it's just that I've never been that good at talking to people, so I prefer not to. But at the same time, I don't have many friends and I want to go out and meet some new people. Just to have someone to go have a drink with or what ever. So I have to try to change the way I trained myself to be. I've never really put somebody up on a pedestal and always thought of them as being human. Sometimes it's the humans we're nervous about.



You know that old saying that thinking of them in their underwear will make them seem less intimidating. I don't think that will work in this instance, as the wood could be somewhat embarrassing!


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> You know that old saying that thinking of them in their underwear will make them seem less intimidating. I don't think that will work in this instance, as the wood could be somewhat embarrassing!



You know? I've never ever understood that saying. I remember the first time someone told that to me and a group of people. I said something like, "I really don't have trouble talking in front of people, but if I imagined them in their underwear, I don't think I could last one minute."

Why would them being in their underwear make them less intimidating? Wouldn't that make them 10x more intimidating?


----------



## Makelele (Feb 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> You know? I've never ever understood that saying. I remember the first time someone told that to me and a group of people. I said something like, "I really don't have trouble talking in front of people, but if I imagined them in their underwear, I don't think I could last one minute."
> 
> Why would them being in their underwear make them less intimidating? Wouldn't that make them 10x more intimidating?



At least around old people.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

Makelele said:


> At least around old people.



That's just wrong! hey... wait a minute! I'm old!    

The saying I guess is directed at early public speaking classes, and the idea is to think of the audience in a humiliating situation, like the one you supposedly are finding yourself. It doesn't make a dick-swingin' bit of sense to me either. I always imagine about half the crowd in their underwear!


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> The saying I guess is directed at early public speaking classes, and the idea is to think of the audience in a humiliating situation, like the one you supposedly are finding yourself. It doesn't make a dick-swingin' bit of sense to me either. I always imagine about half the crowd in their underwear!



Well, usually when I was in front of people in junior high and high school, it was because me and my best friend were the class comedians and I was an incredibly cynical bastard (some may say that I still am) and we did a lot of crazy comedy in front of lots of people. I was also in the drama club and when I was in elementary and junior high, I acted in a lot of plays. And, in my speech class, I always loved giving speeches in front of people because I always wrote them on ridiculous subjects (some of the titles were "Who Needs Etiquet?" and "How To Write Something"). So, when I got to do music in front of people, I thought, "Hey, I'm getting to do what I love in front of all these people. They'll probably love it. And, if they don't, who cares? Fuck 'em." So, I might get a little anxious before a show, but I'm never nervous or scared of messing up or whatever.

If the audience was in their underwear, however...  "So, uhm... uh, wh-wha... what's going on here...? I... I thought I was gonna play a show here... you know... and... uh..."


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, I'm a terrible public speaker. Which is why I'm taking Business and Professional Communication.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

I really have very little trouble with public speaking as long as it's more than like 10 people. I have trouble with small groups, but large groups have never cause me to even get butterflies. It's strange.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> That's me to a T. I just walk all over my apartment complex. I hate when I end up saying "Let's go do something tonight" and they accept. By then, I'm usually all sweaty from walking around in the South FL heat.
> 
> And she told me she'll give me her number tomorrow if I'm still a nice guy. Haha...Guess she thinks that a few hours will change a person but I can't blame her. I wouldn't give my number to a chick I just met online either.
> 
> ...



 I'm guilty of walking around while being on the phone, too. its pretty much only the case when I talk to someone for a longer time (longer than a few minutes) regardless of who it is. I think it has less to do with shyness than with me not being able to sit still lol 
when I was on the phone with my ex and walking around there pretty much always was this part:
her: Stefan?
me: yes?
her: SIT DOWN!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 22, 2007)

I always pace when I'm on the phone, just because I don't want to talk. I think my problem with it is more anti social than shy.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 22, 2007)

I am not shy.. but i dont like to talk... 
I could just all the time remain quiet...


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Thank you. I think I actually may be a little bit of a challenge for Drew, although his voice is deeper than mine.



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> Don't get your hopes up.



Hey now, my voice is deep and sexy too!!! You're not the only on here that has one. At least people can understand what I'm saying on the phone


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I really have very little trouble with public speaking as long as it's more than like 10 people. I have trouble with small groups, but large groups have never cause me to even get butterflies. It's strange.



I've got that same problem, I'm not really sure what it is about the smaller groups that gets me, but I just don't like doing it. Put me in front of 30 or more people and I'm fine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2007)

this thread is gay  
I'll drink 4 beers and do a speech in front of 50 people then walk to a chick and tell her she has nice tits. I'm fuckin' metal.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

But will you do it without the beers??


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2007)

well, i gotta give a speech in front of about 45 people tomorrow. So that part of it yeah ;p


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

The easy part


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> The easy part



Dunno, 4 beers is much easier than a speech.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> this thread is gay
> I'll drink 4 beers and do a speech in front of 50 people then walk to a chick and tell her she has nice tits. I'm fuckin' metal.



Aww, you've went and done ruint my expectations of you, Ken.

And here I thought you was the shy, girlish type. 






I'm the same way. Fuck, I was a radio announcer. How the hell could I be shy?


----------



## Jason (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow 7 pages? how many times has my name come up in a gay jooke?


----------



## Loomer (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I can talk to pretty much anyone about anything, but I've been told I don't always look people square in the eye. This thread reminded me of just that, and I'll have to pay attention to that a bit more in the coming days.

I used to be really shy, due to starting school without knowing anyone. I live in a semi-rural area, and the guys in my class all know each other from soccer and kindergarten before starting school. I had pretty much just messed around at home by myself. So I started out knowing no one and having no social skills worth mentioning. YEEHAW!  

So yeah, school sucked. After that, I went to a boarding school and really opened up, and found out I got along really well with girls, but couldn't get any action even if my life depended on it. Looking back on it, I could probably have gotten my fair share of tail in those days, if I weren't so freakin' terrified of rejection. More on that fear later.

After a year of that, it was three years of high school where the process of opening up continued. I even got female attention in those days, albeit not from the prettiest girls around. Again, looking back, there were some offers and signals I didn't perceive until it was much too late. I lost my virginity at 19 :S Which is pretty darn late, when you look as good as i do 
It sucks when you're not terribly good at reading those damn signals  

Why can't they just walk up and say "Hey, you look gorgeous.. You, me, my place.. Whipped cream, handcuffs and a Barry White record. Any questions?"
WHY??

Anyway.. After that, I did my army service, which was cool. I got to be around dudes I normally wouldn't speak to, and I cut my hair which was a good move style-wise. 
During that time I also had my first and only experience of going out, meeting a complete (female) stranger, and going home with her. That was quite a kick at the time, also considering she was STINKIN' hot. 

After that, I was out working. In sales.. The last remnants of shyness had to go here, and so they did. I have no problem walking up to complete strangers and saying "how may i help you" and smiling at 'em. Something a few of my colleagues have trouble doing. 

But then again, there's that thing about the eye contact, which might be my way of distancing myself after all. Maybe I am shy in some weird way after all. I dunno really. I regard myself as fun to be around anyway. Having diverse customers is pretty good practice for joke-cracking, I tell ya  I love making people laugh, or at least chuckle.

But there is one thing though: I have never really had a "best friend" as such. I kind of seem to rotate my circle of friends depending on where I am. I suck at keeping contact with old friends, the "older" they get. In some way you could say I am a loner.

No wait. I AM a loner. Period. 

I need my "Me"-time. I don't know if you guys have it like this as well, but as outgoing and open as I can be, I stille really need time to myself. 
If I don't have some time, all to myself, I tend to get grumpy and a bit short-tempered. I guess that comes from being an only child, and spending most of my childhood alone. When I'm alone, I am at peace and can recharge my batteries. 
I believe all people of an introspective nature understand me here, but I have a very strong need for my me-time, and sadly it ended up being a factor in a relationship falling apart.

Holy shit this is a long post.  

As for girls; I still have a real problem just walking up and saying "Hi" to them. On the other hand, I'm still kind of reeling over the demise of my previous relationship, which was my first love. So therefore I'm kind of hoping it'll get better once I fully recover. 
I am really happy with my looks, and don't mind people noticing me. I've gotten a good deal of compliments on everything from my hair, to my eyes, body or frickin' TEETH from girls, so I must have something going on  

Besides, I wouldn't look the way I did, if I didn't want people to notice me. I WILL look out of place, in a mainstream disco as well as at a metal gig. 
At the metal gig, I will turn up in tight jeans, a tight white t-shirt and my trademark big-ass sideburns and rockabilly-style hair. 
At the disco, I will look the same, only in an equally tight Morbid Angel- or Nile tee 

I don't know if that qualifies as actual extrovertedness, or just a defence mechanism.. My high school drama teacher said to me, that I often try to clown my way out of an awkward situation, and that is completely true. I think that with humor, I simultaneously distance and warm myself to people, strangers in particular.

Holy shit, this is a REALLY long post. 

Well, yeah.. Now I'm sitting here, and have told openly about myself, to complete strangers. That must qualify for something?! At least, just as plain ol' honesty


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2007)

Loomer said:


> I am really happy with my looks, and don't mind people noticing me. I've gotten a good deal of compliments on everything from my hair, to my eyes, body or *frickin' TEETH from girls*, so I must have something going on



Ive gotton that one before, I was speechless. Of all the things she could say, she picked my teeth.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 22, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Ive gotton that one before, I was speechless. Of all the things she could say, she picked my teeth.



Exactly!

"Did you even NOTICE my perfect ass/abs/eyes?!"


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2007)

No kidding, I spend countless hours at the gym and get nothing about my body. Unless its "Look at his man-boobs!"  

They're pecs damnit!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 23, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> This thred scares me. I've become convinced that I give a pheromone that attracts psychos.


 
I have the same problem. They weren't psychos, but almost anyone I've dated has had something odd going on in their head. My most recent ex is a shizophrenic, she was nice, didn't act all wierd or anytihng liek taht. But she had to take meds for her shizophrenia, which made her really tired all the time. She said she sometimes heard voices that weren't there. Now I can't exactly blame myself or have mr. pot calling mr. kettle black, because I'm a bit strange myself.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Ive gotton that one before, I was speechless. Of all the things she could say, she picked my teeth.



Shit, i got some girl's GRANDMA hitting on me. i went to the grocery store to get some food before work a few weeks ago, and some lady was like "You've got pretty hair" "Oh, thanks!" Then her fuckin wheelchair bound grandma goes and says "I'd go farther than that!" I was like   

I got the fuck outta dodge at that point


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 23, 2007)

Loomer said:


> I went to a boarding school and really opened up, and found out I got along really well with girls, but couldn't get any action even if my life depended on it.


 
I can never tell if they want me or if they are just being nice.



Metal Ken said:


> Shit, i got some girl's GRANDMA hitting on me. i went to the grocery store to get some food before work a few weeks ago, and some lady was like "You've got pretty hair" "Oh, thanks!" Then her fuckin wheelchair bound grandma goes and says "I'd go farther than that!" I was like
> 
> I got the fuck outta dodge at that point


 
I get really pissed when my mother's friends decide to hit on me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;399927 said:


> I can never tell if they want me or if they are just being nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I get really pissed when my mother's friends decide to hit on me.



thats happened to me, too. one REALLY REALLY heavyset lady at my mom's work was like "If you were 20 years older...." i was thinking "No, you wouldn't." 
Then one time i went to the mall with my parents and another lady was there that she worked with... who was like "Oh, you have long hair... are you in a band? I looooove guys in a band" i was like "WTF? My mom's standing right next to me and you're coming on to me?!" 

I mean if these women were like, you know, _HOT_ i wouldn't be so put off by it... but GOD DAMN. NO. NEVER.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> thats happened to me, too. one REALLY REALLY heavyset lady at my mom's work was like "If you were 20 years older...." i was thinking "No, you wouldn't."
> Then one time i went to the mall with my parents and another lady was there that she worked with... who was like "Oh, you have long hair... are you in a band? I looooove guys in a band" i was like "WTF? My mom's standing right next to me and you're coming on to me?!"
> 
> I mean if these women were like, you know, _HOT_ i wouldn't be so put off by it... but GOD DAMN. NO. NEVER.



Boys, boys, boys! Don't take the actions of these MILFs and Grand MILFs as coming on to you, unless they suggest something that makes your stomach turn. These all sounded like complimenting you as opposed to sexual advances. What else can they say?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2007)

I got hit on by my junior high teachers once. I had to go to my old junior high for a warranty call on a computer, and of course I see some teachers that taught me...and of course they weren't any of the hot TA's that used to be there.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Boys, boys, boys! Don't take the actions of these MILFs and Grand MILFs as coming on to you, unless they suggest something that makes your stomach turn. These all sounded like complimenting you as opposed to sexual advances. What else can they say?



 The Voice of Wisdom speaks again.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Voice of Wisdom speaks again.



He's only the voice of wisdom because he's the oldest one here.


[action=nitelightboy]knows it's not nice to make fun of old people. at least they won't remember it for long. [/action]


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Shit, i got some girl's GRANDMA hitting on me. i went to the grocery store to get some food before work a few weeks ago, and some lady was like "You've got pretty hair" "Oh, thanks!" Then her fuckin wheelchair bound grandma goes and says "I'd go farther than that!" I was like
> 
> I got the fuck outta dodge at that point



 You should have tapped that ass.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> He's only the voice of wisdom because he's the oldest one here.
> 
> 
> [action=nitelightboy]knows it's not nice to make fun of old people. at least they won't remember it for long. [/action]



First off,  

Secondly, uh.. what'd you say?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 23, 2007)

So do I have to wait until 7/07 to get my hands all over that baby in your pic?? Or can I have my way with her now??

Of course I'm talking about the guitar. I'm sure you'd kill me if I wasn't


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> So do I have to wait until 7/07 to get my hands all over that baby in your pic?? Or can I have my way with her now??
> 
> Of course I'm talking about the guitar. I'm sure you'd kill me if I wasn't



I think a lot of guys "have their way with her" in front of their computers, in the privacy of their own homes!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Boys, boys, boys! Don't take the actions of these MILFs and Grand MILFs as coming on to you, unless they suggest something that makes your stomach turn. These all sounded like complimenting you as opposed to sexual advances. What else can they say?



No, my mom has several reasonable co-workers who are actually really nice people. these other two ladies made several passes at this kind of thing.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> No, my mom has several reasonable co-workers who are actually really nice people. these other two ladies made several passes at this kind of thing.



Then scare the shit out of them and offer to take them up on it!  Tell them what it will cost them! The'll run so fast....


----------



## Naren (Feb 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Tell them what it will cost them! The'll run so fast....



What? Their eternal soul?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, the hags will probably teach ken a thing or 3.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

threaten to 'take them up on the offer'? Fuck that. i dont want to get myself into anything there. to quote george carlin, "I Wouldn't fuck that with a stolen dick!" Just thinking about that makes me die a little inside.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Just thinking about that makes me die a little inside.



Wait...I thought that was a good thing


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> threaten to 'take them up on the offer'? Fuck that. i dont want to get myself into anything there. to quote george carlin, "I Wouldn't fuck that with a stolen dick!" Just thinking about that makes me die a little inside.



It would please Lord Lucifer for you to fuck the crusty hag-holes of the Bitches of Eastwick, Ken.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2007)

BACK TO TOPIC FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It would please Lord Lucifer for you to fuck the crusty hag-holes of the Bitches of Eastwick, Ken.



 "hag holes"


----------



## Loomer (Feb 24, 2007)

It's funny how talk of G-Milfs can derail everything


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd fuck a G-MILF if they were hot...there's always plastic surgery you know


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't.  No matter how hot they were.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't deny it Naren. You know you'd totally tap the Golden Girls.


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe I already did.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2007)

I was there too! Who do you think was holding the camera?


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2007)

What the...?  Uhm... I ain't got nothin' to say 'bout dat.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Popsyche (Feb 24, 2007)

^


----------



## Your Majesty (Feb 26, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Ok, so recently, I've seen a couple threads about being shy. I, believe it or not, am wicked shy. I'm probably the quietest person you'll ever know in person. I do as little talking as possible, not because I don't want to, just because I don't know how to. And I also have a slight stutter that most people really don't notice, but I do. And that keeps me from chatting it up.
> 
> After yet another failed attempt at a relationship, I've decided to make myself open up. I don't meet very many new people, so I need to go out and make some friends. Meet some cool people that I could enjoy hanging out with. I'm serious about changing this. It's the only thing that I actually hate about myself. It's really not a lack of confidence either, I have plenty of that.
> 
> So all you shy fuckers, post up. Let's hear about you. And all you guys that used to be shy, what helped you get out of your shell??





Guys that are shy are CUTE. However, being that I am a pretty aggressive and strong minded female, _that shoots off her thoughts every few seconds_, the last thing I want is for a guy to go all shy on me. It places me at a disadvantage in trying to 'read' him.

Shyness lasts for about 10 minutes with me, thats my limit, if I haven't been able to break the ice with a guy, get him to be comfortable or relaxed, thats it, Iam done trying. I don't mind being the agressor, but its really nice when the guys has some balls and goes after a chick.

My advice, if you're shy, talk to a girl as a friend - that is always a safe starting point and if you like her, for god sake, warm up to her, and give a sign. Otherwise she will walk, as I have many times, simple because, if I don't feel a bond or connection developing soon, its not going to happen.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2007)

Come to think of it, pretty much every time I've become involved with a girl, she took the first step.

I seriously need to step it the fuck on up!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes you do 

But I do too, so yeah. I'm doing a little better with talking to people, but I doubt I'll be going up to chicks in bars any time in the near future.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Yes you do
> 
> But I do too, so yeah. I'm doing a little better with talking to people, but I doubt I'll be going up to chicks in bars any time in the near future.



I'm going drinkin' next weekend at a gig with some local bands, so I'll try and convince some of the guys to hit the clubs. Then we'll see what happens. 

I'm REALLY hoping to see that stinkin' hot Jessica Alba-ish chick that smiled at me in *that* way last time i was out clubbing. Boy did I kick myself the following day for being too much of a pussy to talk to her


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 26, 2007)

I know what you mean. I feel that way pretty much everytime I go out.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, as I said before..

I KNOW I look good, way above average and with my own* style, and I KNOW I can the most charming son-of-a-bitch this side of Sean Connery, but goddamnit.. If I can't break the ice, then what good is that for? 




*_By "My own style" I of course mean having a greaser hairstyle and big sideburns, which is pretty common in more civilized parts of the world, but not where I live. Ain't much unique about jeans and a tight t-shirt either, really._


----------



## Hexer (Feb 26, 2007)

Loomer said:


> Come to think of it, pretty much every time I've become involved with a girl, she took the first step.
> 
> I seriously need to step it the fuck on up!!



oh damn, I'm exactly like that! and I also need to get rid of that habbit!


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I doubt I'll be going up to chicks in bars any time in the near future.



Except Your Majesty.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Except Your Majesty.



Well...I said chicks. Not 7 string metal godesses.


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I'm probably the quietest person you'll ever know in person. I do as little talking as possible, not because I don't want to, just because I don't know how to.



I'm exactly the same, although I can be pretty talkative at times. I'm not a snob, I just lack conversation skills. I hate this about myself, but I try to be as talkative as I can when I meet new people etc.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 27, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> Guys that are shy are CUTE. However, being that I am a pretty aggressive and strong minded female, _that shoots off her thoughts every few seconds_, the last thing I want is for a guy to go all shy on me. It places me at a disadvantage in trying to 'read' him.
> 
> Shyness lasts for about 10 minutes with me, thats my limit, if I haven't been able to break the ice with a guy, get him to be comfortable or relaxed, thats it, Iam done trying. I don't mind being the agressor, but its really nice when the guys has some balls and goes after a chick.
> 
> My advice, if you're shy, talk to a girl as a friend - that is always a safe starting point and if you like her, for god sake, warm up to her, and give a sign. Otherwise she will walk, as I have many times, simple because, if I don't feel a bond or connection developing soon, its not going to happen.




Have you ever read ladder theory? Men and women can't be friends, sex gets in the way


----------



## Pauly (Feb 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Have you ever read ladder theory? Men and women can't be friends, sex gets in the way



Missed 3 pillars of cross-gender friendship.
A) He's gay
B) He's not attracted to her at all
C) He's fucking someone higher on his ladder already

Also ladder theory is faulty, too many variables.


----------



## Your Majesty (Feb 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Have you ever read ladder theory? Men and women can't be friends, sex gets in the way



Correction. Men and women can be friends, as long at they are not sexually attracted to one another. I can be friends with a guy, if I don't think about wanting to suck and jump his bone. 

I am friends with alot of guys who I strictly talk about cars, or bikes, or guitars or life in general issues. But, being that I do have a respecting friendship with them, I don't cross the line and they don't cross the line with me.

However, if Iam attracted to a guy, being his friend (only) is difficult in doing since all I think about and wonder how good he may be in bed. 

I have never managed to have a freindship with a guy who I was attracted to and that he was attracted to me. It doesn't work. 

But back on the theory of shyness..... just be yourself with a girl. I know you guys have heard that before, but its true, if you are yourself..... a girl has got to like you for who you are. If she doesn't, fuck her and move on to the next fish. Don't be changing your ways for women, trust me, women don't change their ways for men, I don't. _Well...maybe a little_hehe


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, but look where being myself has gotten me, bitching on a message board


----------



## Your Majesty (Feb 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, but look where being myself has gotten me, bitching on a message board


Nahhhhh...you're just expressing your opinion dude!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 27, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> But back on the theory of shyness..... just be yourself with a girl. I know you guys have heard that before, but its true, if you are yourself.....



well there is a problem: myself is shy


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Hexer said:


> well there is a problem: myself is shy


----------



## Loomer (Feb 27, 2007)

The only problem with that being yourself-stuff is; 

What if "yourself" is just not the kind of guy that attracts girls, period?! God knows I've been there. I can't be anyone other than myself, so I haven't tried anything else. 

However, a healthy dose of self-confidence (or as in my case, a huge ego) and a sense of humour does work wonders though, even if it's just getting them to like you when you get talking


----------



## Hexer (Feb 27, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


>



despite the smiley, I was actually being serious there btw


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

I know, I can relate to it. I just liked the way you said it.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 28, 2007)

Major confession to make to any IGers here...maybe even our favorite 7-string goddess (hey, hands off her, she's mine  lmao...maybe, after all she converted me to playing 7s so that's impressive)...I don't REALLY have the ridiculous confidence that I give off online and in person. "Fake it 'till you make it"...maybe I had made it at one stage, but there are things I still haven't got over.

As for being yourself...definitely necessary for any kind of long term relationship. Sure, hooking up with girls...especially of the "easy" variety...is often a faked-attitude thing (especially when you're as good at working out what people are looking for as I am...goddamn I sound like a manipulative cunt when I say that)...but anything real? long lasting? forget being someone else, you'll have to keep that uncomfortable state up for a long time. I know I 've been EVERYTHING but me for a long time.

I guess what I can really bring to this is that even the straight up confident guys (or who seem to be) really aren't always all that...though don't TELL me I'm not, I'll pull your arms off


----------



## Pauly (Feb 28, 2007)

Loomer said:


> The only problem with that being yourself-stuff is;
> 
> What if "yourself" is just not the kind of guy that attracts girls, period?! God knows I've been there. I can't be anyone other than myself, so I haven't tried anything else.
> 
> However, a healthy dose of self-confidence (or as in my case, a huge ego) and a sense of humour does work wonders though, even if it's just getting them to like you when you get talking



This is the whole point of the link I posted earlier, LadderWiki ftw, it's not just about LT anymore, but basically a community trying to help guys get to where they want to be in life.

Also rep for Your Majesty for her sound female opinion. Lots of girls I know give out shitty idealistic advice about how guys should go about to be successful with women they like, but they never practice what they preach. Ya, so props and pay attention.

Remember gaiz for basic courtship:

Attract > Create comfort/connection > Close

Also yes be yourself, but you want to be putting your best foot forward all the time. Conversation, social skills and knowing how to connect with women are skills, just like playing guitar. If you know how to practice properly you can improve. 

Being shy is not 'yourself' because you're repressing your personality through fear of awkwardness/rejection or other silly things. Women like guys that _are_ themselves, who don't let others affect their behavior.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 28, 2007)

Pauly said:


> This is the whole point of the link I posted earlier, LadderWiki ftw, it's not just about LT anymore, but basically a community trying to help guys get to where they want to be in life.
> 
> Also rep for Your Majesty for her sound female opinion. Lots of girls I know give out shitty idealistic advice about how guys should go about to be successful with women they like, but they never practice what they preach. Ya, so props and pay attention.
> 
> ...



+rep for that. Especially the last part explained the whole thing really well


----------

